# A Good Boy Story



## Rooigevaar (7/12/16)

One day while happily mixing along an Idea came to mind....





What if I took my most favorite juice in the world "Good Boy"




And put it in an oak barrel for a couple of months...

So I did!




Then a little over 3 months later I opened the barrel to have a taste!







It was good like a Good Boy should be, so I quickly decided to keep a little aside for myself.




Then I had a thought, this will be my personal reserve.
To have and to hold for my taste buds only. After all there was only about a 100 bottles worth.
But Mrs Wiener found out and told me I was being a Bad Boy!

So now, Instead of keeping it all for myself, I will be giving some of it away. We bottled the first barrel but it will not be sold. It will only be used as prizes and presents.




So for me to stay a Good Boy I will be sharing some of this Private Stock here on the forum.




So tell us here in the comments if you have ever been a Good Boy (or girl) and we will round up the entries and put them into random.org on the 19th Of Dec. and give away 10 bottles to 10 lucky winners.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (7/12/16)

I've been _mostly _a good boy the whole year. Some of the naughty moments have involved me spoiling myself with yummy commercial juices, so you just *HAVE* to pick me to help me stay a good boy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

I've been a really BAD boy ... 

And it would be a great story while on my trip to the Scottish Highlands in December, while trying out some whisky from a barrel, that my e-juice came from one too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Great story @Rooigevaar !!!

I can't remember the last time I was a Good Boy, but luckily for me it looks like that isn't necessarily a requirement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## morras (7/12/16)

Bad boy , ek is stout se baas !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (7/12/16)

I have been a GOOD BOY thus far as am helping around in the house an actually cleaned out the braai area .....  BUT i have been bad using my credit card to hide my vape purchases ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/12/16)

I have been a good boy, I have been Mr behaving... Although Miss Behaving on the other hand... She hasn't been.

So let's see what Santa has in store for meee

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GMacDiggity (7/12/16)

I've definitely been a Good Boy by not smoking since getting my first vape. Could think of no better thing to solidify that than a delicious bottle of oak-aged RY4! (Become quite partial to a good RY4 and its safe to say the best spend a good while hanging out in oak barrels)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (7/12/16)

I definitely believe I am a good boy, whether that is true or not, cannot say. Perhaps I am so bad that in fact I like in denial about my badness. I can only imagine that I am in fact a good boy after finally landing 3 tips that I wanted, being in stock and arriving early for the season!

Ahhh yes now I remember, exactly HOW good I have been.

Smoke free since JUNE! BOOM!

Hope that my first taste of Good Boy is from the reserve stash!!! 

Good luck to all the entrants.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

I've been a very bad boy because I have never tasted wiener juice before. 
This is a great opertunity for me to taste a Wiener! 
Then I will be a Good boy, Promise!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (7/12/16)

Definitely a good boy, although I am judging that by my own standards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Anneries (7/12/16)

I believe I have been a good boy, since I finished my daughters doll house in time for her birthday today, my wife is not convinced of the good boy part, since she reprimanded me for blowing vapor through the house every 5 minutes to check for a draft.  _Side note, it really looks like a party with a massive smoke machine when all the vapor flows from the windows. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jp1905 (7/12/16)

Does eating all my veggies before vaping at night make me a good boy?Lets not take the spending and speeding tickets into account for this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton (7/12/16)

I've been a good bad boy. Haven't bought vape gear for months (I lie) and had my hair-cut today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (7/12/16)

I was a bad boy when you had your last competition @Rooigevaar ,I thought I did not have any of your juice line in my stash and the day after the winner was announced I found it deep inside my clothes cupboard,since then I have organised all my juices,packed my clothes in a decent manner and since then have been good,but that bottle got finished in like 2days,I would love to win this bottle as I have never tasted a tobacco flavour since I started vaping 2years ago,and I hope we ALL win a bottle too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/12/16)

Slick said:


> I was a bad boy when you had your last competition @Rooigevaar ,I thought I did not have any of your juice line in my stash and the day after the winner was announced I found it deep inside my clothes cupboard,since then I have organised all my juices,packed my clothes in a decent manner and since then have been good,but that bottle got finished in like 2days,I would love to win this bottle as I have never tasted a tobacco flavour since I started vaping 2years ago,and I hope we ALL win a bottle too...



Boy that must have been a bummer!!! Can almost still hear the sigh echoing down the passage! Good Luck for this one, odds are great as there will be 10 winners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Coldcat (7/12/16)

Awesome comp!

I was a bad boy.. Ran out of liquids 2 weeks ago and in an attempt to wait it out for my juice to be in stock (Still not happened) I cracked and started smoking those cigs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (7/12/16)

With all these competitions I nowadays train myself to believe what is meant for me will always reach me,and what is not meant for me will never reach me! But truly speaking I love how you put this competition together, it was so enjoyable reading it while looking at the pictures,i truly admire your generosity and hopefully I can acquire that quality from you,winner competition!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (7/12/16)

Great Competition,

I think I have been a very good boy in 2016, now there have been a few bad boy moments but its the year I quit smoking so that pretty much voids alot of the bad stuff..... like funding this never ending journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/12/16)

I been bad most year as most have been with the vape spending  but also good... I missed the JHB vape meet cause i had to help the wife spring clean the house . i think that i deserves a big Wiener for that 

Will this work ? 



Did i mention im funny too 

So pick me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/16)

I got tired of the neighbourhood cats using my front lawn as a toilet, so late one evening after a good supper, I took a large dump on my front lawn.
I was hoping they'd connect the dots... "_If he's capable of that, he might start throwing it around"_

Yeah, mf'rs, we know you lick yourselves clean.

They seemed to have got the message and the word is out.
If I come across any cats on my walk to the shops, I casually reach down into the back of my jeans and they scatter. 

Whose a good boy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lala (7/12/16)

Just love love love Good Boy. My all day Vape for ages now. Nothing better as far as I'm concerned

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (7/12/16)

Me - Ive been pretty darn good, I merely lurk the "Dirty LOLS" and "Reading as a non-vaper" threads these days. Thats reason enough. And I'm NOT making a comment about how badly I want to grasp this Weiner in my hands, give its golden god-like body a vigorous shake, suck up all the delicious juice through the tight pipe, and push it out slowly onto lacy cotton... while you watch me do it. Quiero probarte en mis labios

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Cespian said:


> Me - Ive been pretty darn good, I merely lurk the "Dirty LOLS" and "Reading as a non-vaper" threads these days. Thats reason enough. And I'm NOT making a comment about how badly I want to grasp this Weiner in my hands, give its golden god-like body a vigorous shake, suck up all the delicious juice through the tight pipe, and push it out slowly onto lacy cotton... while you watch me do it. Quiero probarte en mis labios


When I saw you had posted on this thread I thought, "How the hell is @Cespian going to convince us that he has been good?!". Needless to say, I'm totally unconvinced!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (7/12/16)

Stosta said:


> When I saw you had posted on this thread I thought, "How the hell is @Cespian going to convince us that he has been good?!". Needless to say, I'm totally unconvinced!



Come on @Stosta ... I've changed . I post dry jokes and make peace and love here now. My post above can easily be misinterpreted as dirty, but only by those with dirty minds .

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Nicholas (7/12/16)

I've been a very good boy. i stopped smoking thanks to this awesome forum. and i haven't touched a stinky since but where i think i deserve a yummy Wiener bottle is the fact that i've only been vaping for 3 months. ( oh damn its been 3 months and 1 day ) and within those three months i've managed to get my company stinky free, thats 5 smokers off the stinkies and on to the vapes in just three months. make that 6 including my girlfriend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (7/12/16)

Stosta said:


> When I saw you had posted on this thread I thought, "How the hell is @Cespian going to convince us that he has been good?!". Needless to say, I'm totally unconvinced!



To be fair, @Rooigevaar asked if we've been good, but he didn't specify what we should have been good at ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

craigb said:


> To be fair, @Rooigevaar asked if we've been good, but he didn't specify what we should have been good at ...


Touché!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries (7/12/16)

I have heard this quote before "Be good, failing that, be good at it" or a shorter version "Be good, or be good at it". But one of my favories is "If I am good, I am good but if I am bad I am freaking awesome"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/12/16)

If you look at my DIY concentrate collection you will see that I can't really say I've been a good boy this year (and my credit card would agree!). However, I did get an ijust 2 for a friend to help her off of the stinkies so I think that's some positive karma

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nico_gti (7/12/16)

I've definitely been a good boy since the beginning of the year but who knows what may happen in the last few weeks left. Gotta try my best to spoil my SO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joe_88 (7/12/16)

I've been a GOOD BOY numerous times and loved it. I also know how to FETCH, ROLL OVER and LICK the RAINBOW MONSTER candies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## greybush (7/12/16)

I have been such a good boy, just ask my mom (who doesn't have fb)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ettiennedj (7/12/16)

I've been a bad boy. Spent way too much on vape stuff this year! But oh is it worth it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Way to go Wiener Vape Co. Another awesome competition . Can't say that I have been a good boy though  (edit now that I think about it,I guess I have been a good boy this year. Managed to convince my sister and hubby to completely dump the stinky habit (with the help of some new friends, and new friends are always awesome too)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/16)

Wow @Rooigevaar , what an awesome comp, and oak steeped Good Boy... wow that must be something to behold. The plain old Good Boy was impressive but this _must _be something special! 

I'm not going to bore anyone with how good I've been because being good is somewhat... uneventful. Hang on, a lot has happened this year, it's been fun and exciting... I guess I haven't been as good as I thought

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (7/12/16)

Well..i dont know what you would call it but i have been off stinkies for about 2yrs now and have converted my 2 sons with my pifs and few friends..i have also been holding back on that high end minikin hopefully until xmas.. I'd say i was a pretty good boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

That is an excellent story on Good Boy - well told @Rooigevaar 
Winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

Ive been an extremely good boy, i finally divorced my crazy wife who emotionally broke me down for years. Oh yeah, she also broke my nose with a baseball bat, but thats a story for another day

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (8/12/16)

Well, I have been mostly good, the story is long and sometimes sad, like today Hubby got an anniversary prezzie, and I did not, figures...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Michaelsa (8/12/16)

I recon I have been a very good boy. 
Many tail wagging stories and adventures have been had this year. 
I am not a fan of flying my own kite. So I shan't. 

I shall just say that I have done as most of us try to do. I have tried to outway my wrong doings and my bad doggy doos with my good boy deads. 

I have brought my owners beer and haven't ripped up any metaphorical pillows in ages! 

Hopefully my good deads get me some yummy treats for the festive season of dogmas 

I'm just hope it isn't too ruff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Henx (8/12/16)

I rate i have been a good boy. Always making sure my batteries are charged and wicks are good iv been a bit of a bad boy when it has come to spending my money on vape goodies.. But hey.. Atleast its not smokes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ryanmclaren20 (8/12/16)

I must admit that I am not a good boy never have been and never will be . Hence my need of vaping good boy guice . It's the only way that I have to be a good boy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (8/12/16)

I haven't gotten any vapemail in almost a month, I think that would make me a 'good boy'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/12/16)

Great comp.
I have been a good boy because I entered the comp.
I have been a bad boy because I want to win all ten bottles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/12/16)

I was a good boy once...but it was only that one time...I offered by Wiener Vape to a "friend" who proceeded to finish the lot! Never again...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnoF (9/12/16)

Definitely a good boy  got myself and girlfriend off of stinkies for good!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (9/12/16)

I've been a good boy this year, except for lying to my other half about my vape budget. LOL Many a vape mail has been intercepted before even reaching my front door.

Thanks for this awesome give-away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polar (9/12/16)

Wouldn't say I'm a *Good Boy* to often... In fact just yesterday, while the batteries where running low, the tank was empty and I'd reached my limit on the beer (1 and a half) I found myself lighting up a stinky.

But its that season and it be a sin to hold my mistakes against me, perhaps if you want to be a *Good Boy* share and share alike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/12/16)

Seems to me there are more Bad Boys here than Good!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## spiv (12/12/16)

This is Frodo. 
My wife and I are fostering him because a family decided they didn't want him anymore. 
He came to us a broken dog, would fight with other dogs, not house trained and very reserved.
He's now 100% house trained, plays really well with the other dogs, loves cuddling up with people and is just a really happy loved dog now.
He's been with us since October, and it looks like he'll be staying with us for Christmas and New Year too. 

Hopefully we'll find him a forever home in the new year.

He's been a good boy and would love his foster dad (me) to get a bottle of that special juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Jp1905 (12/12/16)

Yoh,respect. I could never foster a dog,wouldnt wanna give them back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (12/12/16)

Jp1905 said:


> Yoh,respect. I could never foster a dog,wouldnt wanna give them back!



We try and foster as much as possible so that the dogs don't have to stay in a cage at the SPCA. Our dogs are very friendly and really help get the foster dog feel at home and loved. 
We die a little everytime they go to their new home, but we know he/she is going to be happy for the rest of his/her life, so that makes it easier.
Also, the Beagle Rescue team really makes sure that they go to a good home so that gives us peace of mind and our complex only allows us to have 2 dogs, so we couldn't keep the fosters if we wanted to (and we've wanted to keep them all)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD (12/12/16)

I'm going to be a good boy if I win this juice  

Otherwise, its back to the ....

 bad boy life

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape Starter (13/12/16)

Been a bad boy according to my wife, spent way too much at Vape stuff, spent way too much on fishing equipment! I wish I win this my Birthday is on the 19th December!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (19/12/16)

D-day today!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

All entries now closed! Thank you to all the Good Boy's and Girls that entered! Will tally up the entrants and do a draw this morning, would like to get the prizes shipped today if possible.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (19/12/16)

Awesomeness @Rooigevaar!Thanks for the opportunity!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

This is the list, hope I got you all, otherwise I will be the bad boy! Will leave this up for an hour or so. Let me know if I missed you.

craigb 
Ian_F 
Stosta
Morras
Bearshare
PsyClown
GMacDiggity
Boxerulez
Quakes
Strontium
Anneries
Jp1905
Picautomaton
Slick
Coldcat
Soutie
Clouds4Days
Blujeenz
Lala
Cespian
Nicholas
Huffapuff
Nico_gti
Joe_88
Greybush
Ettiennedj
Taytay
BumbleBee
Yagya
SmokeyJoe
Caramia
Michaelsa
Henx
Ryanmclaren20
Vape_r
KZOR
Rude Rudi
JohnoF
KarlDP
Polar
Spiv
DirtyD
Vape Starter

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (19/12/16)

yip - and you can use that list as it stands to pick the winner from top to bottom 

and @KZOR - GLWC : good luck with the competition man

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (19/12/16)

craigb said:


> good luck with the competition man


I doubt i was meant to win any comps on this forum. My prize was a fantastic wife and two awesome kid and the powers to be consider that as enough for me. 
Lol ...... last comp i was number 36 on the random list.
I will rather focus my wishes on you winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush (19/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I doubt i was meant to win any comps on this forum. My prize was a fantastic wife and two awesome kid and the powers to be consider that as enough for me.
> Lol ...... last comp i was number 36 on the random list.
> I will rather focus my wishes on you winning.



+5 karma points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (19/12/16)

greybush said:


> +5 karma points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



+∞ karma to @KZOR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polar (19/12/16)

The wait is unbearable... Anyone else randomised the list themselves already? 

Sorry @KZOR, not this time either according to my list


----------



## DirtyD (19/12/16)




----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

Will everyone be happy if I do Random.org and post the screen shot?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Will everyone be happy if I do Random.org and post the screen shot?


That is the standard, I am happy with that.


----------



## Michaelsa (19/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> That is the standard, I am happy with that.


Agreed


----------



## Tockit (19/12/16)

After the weekend i had, i had a good husband,brother,son story to share but alas i was too late this morning to post it. Goodluck to all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

About to do the draw!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex_123 (19/12/16)

Dammit! Was being a bad boy and missed this awesome giveaway


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (19/12/16)

congrats to the top 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush (19/12/16)

Aaaaw yisssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

Unfortunately not everyone can win, if I could I would send everyone on the list a bottle. Winners please PM me your shipping details and I will get the prizes to you asap.

Winners are from 1 to 10
@Caramia @PsyCLown @Slick @Soutie @blujeenz @Huffapuff @greybush @Strontium @GMacDiggity @KarlDP 

Thank you all for telling us your Good Boy story!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Polar (19/12/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 78961


Congrats guys! Thanks for the fun comp @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Quakes (19/12/16)

Congratulations @Caramia @PsyCLown @Slick @Soutie @blujeenz @Huffapuff @greybush @Strontium @GMacDiggity @KarlDP

Enjoy the juice!!! and remember to be a *good boy*.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## PsyCLown (19/12/16)

Oh wow! A BIG thank you to @Rooigevaar for this amazing giveaway and well done to all the winners! 

I'm super excited!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Caramia (19/12/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Unfortunately not everyone can win, if I could I would send everyone on the list a bottle. Winners please PM me your shipping details and I will get the prizes to you asap.
> 
> Winners are from 1 to 10
> @Caramia @PsyCLown @Slick @Soutie @blujeenz @Huffapuff @greybush @Strontium @GMacDiggity @KarlDP
> ...


OH MY GOLLY!! Thank so so much @Rooigevaar! This is so unexpected!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (19/12/16)

Congrats to the Weeners!!!! wooohhhoooo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Strontium (19/12/16)

Oh my gosh, this is so awesome, thank you @Rooigevaar, this is the first time I've won anything.
Congrats to all the winners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners 

And thanks for the excellent comp @Rooigevaar, that was fun

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Soutie (19/12/16)

This is brilliant, thanks @Rooigevaar

And well done to all the winners

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Congrats to all the good boys and girls
Great competition @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

What a great competition! Truly tops @Rooigevaar !

Well done to all the winners! @Caramia @PsyCLown @Slick @Soutie @blujeenz @Huffapuff @greybush @Strontium @GMacDiggity @KarlDP !

Reactions: Thanks 7


----------



## Huffapuff (19/12/16)

Wooot!! I won something!! 
Thanks @Rooigevaar for your generosity

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (19/12/16)

Thanks @Rooigevaar,this is a tobacco juice right? If it is,will be the 1st tobacco juice I ever taste in my life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joe_88 (19/12/16)

Well done to the winners! Enjoy this amazing flavour. 

Thought I'd try winning something for the 1st time ever.

...next time lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (19/12/16)

well done guys enjoy theee joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose

Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

Slick said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar,this is a tobacco juice right? If it is,will be the 1st tobacco juice I ever taste in my life



Dont worry Good Boy is not heavy on the tobacco. Im sure you might just like it! If not there should be a bunch of vapers that will be willing to take it off your hands!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rusty (19/12/16)

Phenomenal !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/12/16)

Amazing!!!! Thanks so much @Rooigevaar I cannot wait to try your juice out!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Well done to the winners ! Looking forward to trying some of your range Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Strontium (20/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium (20/12/16)

Great packaging, great smell, can't wait to get some in my lungs


----------



## Strontium (20/12/16)

Oh man, this stuff is good, first RY4 flavour I've tried and am loving it. Thanks again @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (20/12/16)

Thank you @Rooigevaar, I have just received my parcel
It is so beautiful, I don't even want to open the box, thanx again, I so appreciate this, as well as the trouble of getting it here so darn quick!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/12/16)

@Rooigevaar Thanks so much for the package!!! Amazing speed for a competition! Cannot wait to try it! Gotta be patient so I can get a fresh build in the Recoil and try it out, don't want anything messing with the flavour!

It smells incredible!!! This day best go fast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (20/12/16)

Dengit I missed it... Bad reception in the bush...


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Dengit I missed it... Bad reception in the bush...



This thread was started on 7 Dec 2016
Have you been in the bush for that long @Daniel ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (20/12/16)

Silver said:


> This thread was started on 7 Dec 2016
> Have you been in the bush for that long @Daniel ?


Haha I wish must be vakansie brein....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/12/16)

So once again a big thank you to @Rooigevaar
I finally got around to trying the juice last night, I generally only vape 0mg as with 3mg nic juices I generally cough my lungs out.
So I dripped 5 or 6 drops into my dripper last night, waited and prepared to cough my lungs but hopefully get a taste of what the juice is like.

Took my hit and I was extremely surprised by how smooth and easy the juice was, not harsh at all on the nicotine.
I do not get any sort of tobacco taste - not that I smoke tobacco or have - I get a very sweet taste (I assume the caramel), then on the exhale is feels very dry but not in a bad way. As the wicks were starting to get dry I got a "woody" or "corky" sort of after taste and then I am left with a linger liquorice taste in my mouth when I put my mod down.

Overall certainly not what I expected, quite something! I personally wouldn't be able to vape it all day but I do really enjoy it! 

Gonna give my GF a taste this weekend and see what she thinks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz (22/12/16)

Thanks for the epic prize @Rooigevaar , it arrived last nite and promptly was loaded into my SXK Kayfun5 with the standard GoodBoy into the other K5 for a comparison check.

I agree with @PsyCLown its a very smooth juice and so much nicer than the standard version.
The caramel notes fade into the background compared to the standard, while the tobacco is a lot smoother with a wood smoked flavour.
Definitely a _private reserve _juice that has responded well to the oak barrel steep.

Not really an all day vape, more like something to be enjoyed with a fine whiskey or cognac while rocking on the stoep watching the sun setting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Soutie (22/12/16)

Thanks for the bottle @Rooigevaar, received it Tuesday and finally was able to sit and enjoy some of it last night (silly season stuff taking over), man this stuff is good.

Huge ups to you, this juice is an absolute winner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (22/12/16)

Wohoo im so stoked.. Thank you @Rooigevaar Cant wait to give the juice a go. And congrats to all the other winners.

Sorry for my late reply.. Just been crazy this last week before Xmas @ work.  First time this week I can sit and chill a bit on my favourite forum and catch up.

And its my bday tomorrow so what an awesome early bday present..LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Congrats and happy birthday @KarlDP 
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/12/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats and happy birthday @KarlDP
> Enjoy!!



Thanks bru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (24/12/16)

Delicious juice! Very smooth. I also get a nutty taste which isn't in the normal version and which I love. Caramelly, slightly nutty tobacco om nom nom. Winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (28/12/16)

So this just arrived. And i think its the most original and best boxing of local ejuice I've seen. Well done @Rooigevaar. The juice smells amazing. Need to rewick the Pharoah and give it a go asap. Thank you again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/3/17)

First batch for retail just went to sleep for the next 3 months!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Anneries (30/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> First batch for retail just went to sleep for the next 3 months!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89991



Keep us updated. Especially when you have a list of distributing vendors please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (30/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> First batch for retail just went to sleep for the next 3 months!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89991



That doesnt look like a lot. I'll take the bottom barrel.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/5/17)

Everything is in place, the labels have arrived, the boxes are here... if only this juice could steep a bit faster!

Just over one more month to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (24/5/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Everything is in place, the labels have arrived, the boxes are here... if only this juice could steep a bit faster!
> 
> Just over one more month to go!
> 
> View attachment 95607


Those look amazing @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/5/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Everything is in place, the labels have arrived, the boxes are here... if only this juice could steep a bit faster!
> 
> Just over one more month to go!



Any chance of a pre-order list for us special forumites ?


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/5/17)

Daniel said:


> Any chance of a pre-order list for us special forumites ?



Unfortunately we do not sell direct. But I will post the vendors who will have it in stock here so that you can plan accordingly. 

There should be around 600 bottles in total so if you are fast enough you should not have a problem getting one. 

I will be testing bigger barrels soon to see if we can make larger batches but I think bigger barrels will mean longer steep time. Will have to just test and see.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/6/17)

So the wait is over, cracking open the barrels today, lets hope everything is ok in there!

If all goes well it should be available by next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (30/6/17)

I need more of this juice. Still using my 30ml really sparingly every few weekends when I'm on the mood for incredible vape.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/6/17)

Happy to report, it tastes just as expected!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/7/17)

A weekends work done! Phew

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Anneries (3/7/17)

@Rooigevaar that is great news! 

Could you please share the vendors that will stock these. I honestly hope that you will ship some to Cape Town.


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/7/17)

Anneries said:


> @Rooigevaar that is great news!
> 
> Could you please share the vendors that will stock these. I honestly hope that you will ship some to Cape Town.



I will share the vendors who will have this first a little later today, there are some going to Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/7/17)

These are the Vendors that will have it First

Sir Vape
Juicy Joes
Lung Candy
Vape Hub Boksburg
Beetlejuice Vape
Foggas Vape Lounge
The Vape Industry
NoonClouds

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (3/7/17)

You are a Squire and a Gentleman @Rooigevaar - well-frikken-done - You are amazing at what you do - and all the best for your Oak Aged Good Boy eJuice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (3/7/17)

@Rooigevaar I have been patiently waiting for this moment to arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Anneries (5/7/17)

So This just happened! 

Now to get home and put some fresh wicks in my rda ... do not want to spoil my first impression with dirty coils ... Was a surprise from my wife. What a wife I have ... 6mg nogals!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Anneries (5/7/17)

Anneries said:


> So This just happened!
> 
> Now to get home and put some fresh wicks in my rda ... do not want to spoil my first impression with dirty coils ... Was a surprise from my wife. What a wife I have ... 6mg nogals!
> View attachment 100341



I need more!! Really worth the wait. Have been waiting since Cape Vape fest when @Rooigevaar got his barrels. 

Winner winner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

